
Wikileaks releases secret US embassy cables - _grrr
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-11858895
======
blahedo
See:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1947768> (nyt link and discussion)
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1947813> (guardian)

